# Penangfon (Malaysia ISP) - connection review



## senninex (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi, all,

Pls discuss the thing that good & worst here about PENANG from services from Malaysia. So the others than Penangfon member & worldwide able to read this also. 

Before, just among penanfon member able to understand the situation and did't effect so much to them (penangfon). A ton of complain has been summited, but Penangfon side do nothing and not dare to face customer question.

Pakage:
 up to 2MB/s = reality 900Kbs and below 
download rates from www.filehippo.com = ~40kb/s (normal download)
P2P? =  ..|..
Streaming media, such as youtube = ALWAYS STUCK..........!!!!!!!!!

PRO: Is good connection among Penangfon member= ~10Mbs file transfer

Pls comment any problem that you face and let the world know it.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 22, 2009)

while i have absolutely no problem with you posting this here (its the right section and all), we dont really have many malaysian members - i doubt you'll get many replies.


----------



## senninex (Jun 22, 2009)

Mussels said:


> while i have absolutely no problem with you posting this here (its the right section and all), we dont really have many malaysian members - i doubt you'll get many replies.



Thanks for yours reply,
I just focus on penangfon member to discuss the service quality here and let the others know about Penangfon ISP services. Especially from Penang area.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 22, 2009)

i know, good luck with it.


----------



## ygz12345 (Jun 23, 2009)

im num. 1 !!!
hahaha
this is the advantage of using this penangfon ^^
1: Ridiculous high ping during gaming.
2: Connection slow down during some particular time.
3: It should be 2mbps upload and download but the speed seem to be 512kbps
4: Keep getting disconnected and the server keep going down without any reason. call up the tech. support the answer is we are working on it . ask them the reason , we are working on it.
5: A forum with a MOD which appear to login once a month and never dare to reply on those complain ^^


----------



## mamu7 (Feb 10, 2010)

Penangfon is down again since yesterday...intermittent, few minutes ok, then few hours down...MSN Messenger cannot sign in..certain websites only can access... :shadedshu


----------

